# Tren, deca, cyp course



## Weazlechin (May 20, 2016)

Hi, first post on this forum.

Anyway, I've bought some tren e (200mg), deca (200mg) and test c (250mg). I fancy stacking all three, any suggestions on the relative doses of each I might consider ?

My last course was deca at 300mg pw, and test c at 500mg pw for 12 weeks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Mildo has ran both of these before, he might be able to help you, I attempted to a few weeks back and smashed some of my vials............ LOL


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Weazlechin said:


> Hi, first post on this forum.
> 
> Anyway, I've bought some tren e (200mg), deca (200mg) and test c (250mg). I fancy stacking all three, any suggestions on the relative doses of each I might consider ?
> 
> My last course was deca at 300mg pw, and test c at 500mg pw for 12 weeks


 Best injecting twice per week.

Monday - 1ml Tren and 2ml of Test.

Thursday - 2ml Deca

If your wanting to add another 1ml of Tren per week then add that to your Deca.

That's how I done it.

Just be careful of running two 19nor compounds, it's not for everyone.


----------



## Weazlechin (May 20, 2016)

Ok thanks for the reply, I'll follow your schedule when my next course starts in July.

Thanks again


----------

